# First Long Distance Event... How to stay comfy on the saddle advice?



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

So I've been cycling for a long time, but pretty much on the enthusiast level. Mostly weekend rides rarely over 30 miles. I've started training now for the Rockwell Relay in southern Utah, 500 mile relay race. I think the shortest leg is 30ish miles and the longest is 57 miles. 

Anyway, since I have dramatically ramped up my time in the saddle the last couple of weeks, I've realized my saddle is not going to cut it. It's way to hard and flat. btw, it's on older prologo nago pro ti team replica. It's great for shorter rides, but my sit bones hurt and I have to be hyper vigilant about saddle position to keep off my pubic bone to prevent numbness, and even then it really can't be avoided completely as I scoot forward on the steeper climbs. And there is a lot of climbing in this relay. 

So I was hoping someone here could help me out with any experience with the Prologo Scratch Pro and the Prologo Scratch Pro Plus. The main difference is the Plus version has the relief channel. Seems like a no brainer that I should go for the Plus, but I've read plenty of insights on the evils of such "relief channels." 

I'm not a real fan of relief channels as I did have one for awhile on a previous bike. I didn't like the feel, but I wasn't riding any real distances at that time. Obviously the pros ride mega miles and seem comfortable in saddles without relief channels, the prologo scratch pro ti being a popular one. 

I've also been toying swapping my current 120mm stem for a 110 as I seem to be having to push myself back a lot to keep off my soft tissue. Maybe I'm too stretched?

Maybe there is advice on how to sit on the saddle, form, that will prevent numbness? 

Thanks in advance for any advice on how to keep the many training miles ahead as comfy as possible.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

boleiro said:


> Obviously the pros ride mega miles and seem comfortable in saddles without relief channels,


Don't confuse what pros ride with comfort, there are pros that cut holes in their team saddles due to saddle sores (chances are if they had a different saddle they would not have had the issue). 
Saddle Sores Can Be A Major Problem At The Tour De France As Demonstrated By Rabobank's Oscar Freire. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

There are pro teams that do ride with relief channels IE Jelly Belly and ISM. Pros ride what they are supplied with while they are on contract.
One of my sons has been on the elusive saddle hunt, the Pologo didn't cut it, one of the Spec Phenom saddles was good for some positions (not in the drops for longer periods), he's currently liking the ISM Breakaway.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

A few things come to mind when thinking comfort for any amount of time in the saddle:

1. Fit
2. Fit
3. Fit
4. Beer
5. Fit

The beer is in there because it's never a bad idea. The point being though, if your fit is good you'll be comfortable. There are minor tweaks you can do once you have a good fit to continue to improve your position, but without a solid place to start you're just guessing. Personally, I like Specialized saddles. The latest version of the Toupe that came on my Tarmac is pretty damn nice. I've done 100+mi on it no problems. Prior to that I was pretty pleased with the Romin I had put on my BMC.

That doesn't mean you'll fall in love with those saddles though. The best thing to do would be to demo a saddle to see if it'll work for you. I'd recommend going and getting a saddle to try out, take it to your local fit artist and get everything dialed in. As far as needing a shorter stem, you might be scooting forward and backward because your saddle is too high/low, forward/backward or whatever. Before you make stem and bar height adjustments you need to be sure your saddle position is spot on. Otherwise you're just buying new stems and shifting crap around hoping something will solve the nebulous problem of comfort that is currently eluding you.

Get a demo saddle, spend the money on the fit, and go ride!


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Guod, I've got the beer part down...

I pulled the trigger on the Prologo Scratch Pro Plus, the one with the cutout. I'll give it a try, and I'll give the LBS a visit with it to try and get a fit. I guess I never really considered this as I've been very comfortable on my bikes over the years and have honed my fit and even transferred it across several new bikes successfully. But with all the added miles, I guess my riding style has changed and a refit might be in order.

thanks again for the advice and help!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The only way to really get the saddle for you, is to ride on them. I went through 4 or 5 before choosing the Cobb V Flo. I also liked the Cobb Gen 2, which works better for me up to about 80 miles, then the firmer padding starts to bother my sit bones, and since the Gen 2 is a nose down saddle, the pressure on my hands is too much after 100 miles or so. The V flo is a little less comfortable for the short rides, but I can handle a lot more miles on that one


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

My choice of is selle anatomica Titanico x. Great comfortable saddle log or short haul.

Selle Anatomica - We make the world's most comfortable leather bicycle saddle. Period.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

boleiro said:


> So I've been cycling for a long time, but pretty much on the enthusiast level. Mostly weekend rides rarely over 30 miles. I've started training now for the Rockwell Relay in southern Utah, 500 mile relay race. I think the shortest leg is 30ish miles and the longest is 57 miles.
> 
> Anyway, since I have dramatically ramped up my time in the saddle the last couple of weeks, I've realized my saddle is not going to cut it. It's way to hard and flat. btw, it's on older prologo nago pro ti team replica. It's great for shorter rides, but my sit bones hurt and I have to be hyper vigilant about saddle position to keep off my pubic bone to prevent numbness, and even then it really can't be avoided completely as I scoot forward on the steeper climbs. And there is a lot of climbing in this relay.
> 
> ...



Stand up once in awhile and pedal. Do this regularly on your ride to avoid numbness in private area. 

What is the reach on your handlebar? Are you on a frame that is one size too big? What are head tube and seat tube angles on the frame. As you can see there are so many variables. It took me few years and 3 bikes(cheap ones luckily) to figure my personal fit. I used to get bad neck and shoulder pains on my first bike that had wider bars and loner top tube. 

Finding the perfect saddle is a trial and error. Specialized makes different width saddles and a tool to figure out your size. I get a decent fit on selle italia SLR carbonio flow with cutout that relieves pressure.


----------

